# new stone - I need more bite



## Gustavo1977 (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi guys!
I have different types of steel (ginsanko, W1, B2, R2) and I'm using chosera stones (1k, 3k and 5k). I like the refinement of the 5k, but I would like more bite.
I have two choices. 
The first one, would be buy JKI Diamond 6k (https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...i-fine-stones/products/diamond-6000-stone-kit) or gesshin synthetic natural (https://www.japaneseknifeimports.co...ine-stones/products/gesshin-synthetic-natural). Would one of this give the bite I'm looking for?
The second would be natural stones (but I don't know where to start...).
What do you think?
Thank you!


----------



## Benuser (Feb 21, 2017)

Not sure you need other stones. I have the same Choseras but only rarely use the 5k anymore, except perhaps for deburring. My suggestion: full sharpening on the 1k, only very light stropping and deburring on the 3k, only deburring on the 5k.


----------



## fujiyama (Feb 21, 2017)

Benuser said:


> My suggestion: _full sharpening on the 1k_, only very light stropping and deburring on the 3k, only deburring on the 5k.


Great suggestion. 

Chosera stones benefit from a heavy lapping when new. I replaced my 5,000 with a leather strop.

If you just want a new stone, I would go for a natural in the 8,000 to 12,000 range. That's what I'd like next!


----------



## panda (Feb 21, 2017)

just stop at 3k, it has a ton of bite. make sure you are building up a slurry first.


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 21, 2017)

If you want bite, a good option would be a good muddy aoto stone (not the atagoyama types, which are finer, but the ones from Kouzaki). For harder steels, i like Aizu.


----------



## Gustavo1977 (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for the advice Benuser.
Just please don't tell me that I don't need more knives


----------



## Badgertooth (Feb 21, 2017)

For great toothiness:

Preheat oven to 190
Place Chosera 5K in salt crust (I like Jun Tanakas recipe)
Bake for 6 hours

While Chosera is cooking. Sharpen to 3k and then progress to Aizu.

Deburr on newspaper

Wait for Chosera to cool to room temperature before throwing in trashcan.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 22, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> For great toothiness:
> 
> Preheat oven to 190
> Place Chosera 5K in salt crust (I like Jun Tanakas recipe)
> ...



Something along those lines... I'd put it on sale, but I wouldn't want to inflict its pricey dissapointment to others. It's nice for polishing stuff into pretty pseudo-mirrors - if you treat it as a soak stone - but I got way better results when I switched to an Arashiyama stone. True splash & go, feels much better, and better feeling edge.
But if you already have the 3k the easiest option is to simply stop there, and/or do something along the lines of Benuser's suggestion.


----------



## Lars (Feb 22, 2017)

JNS synthetic aoto --> http://www.japanesenaturalstones.com/jns-aoto-matukusuyama/

Lars


----------



## nutmeg (Feb 22, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> For great toothiness:
> 
> Preheat oven to 190
> Place Chosera 5K in salt crust (I like Jun Tanakas recipe)
> ...


----------



## bennyprofane (Feb 22, 2017)

Interesting, I know some people who call the Chosera 5000 their favourite synth stone, saying it makes a great fine edge with a lot of bite.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 22, 2017)

It's not so much about the 5k, it's more about how long you stay on it, and whether you use an intermediate stone like the 3k before. That being said, the 3k is great as a last stone and the 5k won't add much.


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 22, 2017)

My issue with the 5k is that it feels like crap. It only becomes okay after soaking it about 5 mins, but that defeats the point of having a splash & go stone. The Arashiyama is cheaper, doesn't have this quirk, and gives me better & faster results. So while yes, you might be able to make the 5k work (and I still tend to use it for making things pretty after thinning) it just dissapoints. I find it a lot more of a pain in the ass than the other stones in the line.

Benuser makes a fair point. Technically you could still get an edge with 'bite' if you go from a 1k to an 8k Kitayama. Just don't spend too much time polishing. Likewise you could probably overpolish on a 3k if you simply spend too much time.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 22, 2017)

I don't love my 5k either, but that wasn't what the OP asked for, and the bite problem isn't too related to what I don't like about the 5k: price, lack of feedback, too soft.


----------



## unprofessional_chef (Feb 22, 2017)

I have the chosera 2K, 3K, and 5K. Chosera stones are already quality stones. I suggest using the 3K and never apply pressure on the edge leading pass. This knocks out the teeth on the edge and there goes your bite.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 23, 2017)

Sure by another stone You want feedback with a higher grit get the Gesshin soaker 4K. Not cheap but a great syn. rock.


----------



## Benuser (Feb 23, 2017)

The Chosera 3k is already more or less equivalent to JIS 4k.


----------



## Sharpchef (Feb 25, 2017)

The Chosera 5k is far and away my favorite Synthetik finisher, when doing it by hand, and high carbon steels with high hardness.
I tested Sigma Select 6k, Naniwa Superstone 5k, Shapton Pro 5k, King 6k, Suehiro Riika 5k, and the Chosera was the only one that was fast enough for touchups on heavy dished knifes......

I can`t imagine why someone can not love this stone ....

You may use a progression of 1k and 5k for just a few laps (deburring) for ultra bity edge.... Most of the time i used it after a DMT coarse, that gives a very good bite.

Greets Sebastian.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 25, 2017)

I like this advice. Maybe a 1k+5k progression and use the 3k for touch ups between sharpening sessions.


Sharpchef said:


> The Chosera 5k is far and away my favorite Synthetik finisher, when doing it by hand, and high carbon steels with high hardness.
> I tested Sigma Select 6k, Naniwa Superstone 5k, Shapton Pro 5k, King 6k, Suehiro Riika 5k, and the Chosera was the only one that was fast enough for touchups on heavy dished knifes......
> 
> I can`t imagine why someone can not love this stone ....
> ...


----------



## Jovidah (Feb 25, 2017)

Sharpchef said:


> The Chosera 5k is far and away my favorite Synthetik finisher, when doing it by hand, and high carbon steels with high hardness.
> I tested Sigma Select 6k, Naniwa Superstone 5k, Shapton Pro 5k, King 6k, Suehiro Riika 5k, and the Chosera was the only one that was fast enough for touchups on heavy dished knifes......
> 
> I can`t imagine why someone can not love this stone ....
> ...



You must not have used the Arashiyama 6k. 

Me not loving it has a lot to do with me buying it as a 'splash & go'-stone. Which it isn't. I'll agree that after a 5 min soak it can become pretty nice... but so is my Arashiyama, 3 seconds after I throw some water on it. On top of that it's cheaper.


----------



## fatboylim (Feb 28, 2017)

Badgertooth said:


> For great toothiness:
> 
> Preheat oven to 190
> Place Chosera 5K in salt crust (I like Jun Tanakas recipe)
> ...



Made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Matus (Feb 28, 2017)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but ... Sharpchef, your PM box is full  ... end of hijack.

Back on topic - Gesshin 4000 gives you very toothy edge, Gesshin Synthetic Natural gives in my opinion just perfect edge for most kitchen knives - smooth with teeth. Really reminds the edge from a medium-finisher natural stone.


----------



## gic (Feb 28, 2017)

khao min?


----------

